# Would You Like To See....



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Pictures of the newest addition to the fur bunch?

whats that? no? 

oh well ill have to save these pictures for some one who wants to see them then


























































































excuse his slightly scraggy appearance, hes not the healthiest of hogs at the moment, but hes slowly making progress


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless him


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Awww so cute. I'll bet you'll have him back in peak condition in no time.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww bless lucky he has you  and how cute are kitties saying hello


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sadly i think its going to take a fair while to get him back into top condition, but hes a little fighter  
he has a little tickle spot on his back, where if you rub his quills just right he will totally splat out in your hand, which makes getting his medicine down him much easier 

the kitties have to give every one the sniff of approval when they enter the clan you know, its a right of passage :lol:
soft lumps


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

​. Ooooh gorgeous both piggy and kitty:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

What a fabulously gorgeous little boy!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thank you :-D hes only been here since tuesday but i think we already have a very strong close bond


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hes gorgeous!!!!! whats up with his little leg? is that dry skin on his face or just fluff? I have my sites on a second hog too


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the dry skin and crusty eyes (whiich is loads better in these pics then it was when he arrived) appears to be a result of him being run down and his immune system being low

the leg looks looks like it could be an old injury which didnt heal correctly, but has become very badly infected










this little chappy takes me up to hoggy number 3


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh that poor little boy Lil Miss, will his leg heal or will he have to have it removed? Well done for taking another little one on.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

not sure hun, could go either way to be honest, my initial thought when i saw the state of the leg was amputation (which iv been quoted £160 for) but he still uses it and it has a good blood supply to the whole thing, so we are trying to save it, its taking a hell of a lot of work (which seems even more since i managed to fall down the stairs the day after he arrived and broke my toe! so am in pain going up and down stairs countless times a day to see to him)
hes on strong antibiotics, daily salt baths, and in a small cage bedded on just newspaper (which is cleaned out 2 - 3 times a day) to keep the foot as clean as i can

time will tell


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well hes in the right place at least. I hope you manage to save the leg any small animal under a general anesthetic isnt ideal.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

hes soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute:001_tt1:!!!!!! whats its name?
hope his poor old leg will get better soon!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Such a cutie!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Its heartbreaking to see him in such a state and my stomach really turned at the sight of his little leg like that it looks so painful. I know you will do everything for him which is such a relief.


----------

